
JSON5 – a superset of JSON with comments, multiline string, trailing comma, etc. - dgellow
https://github.com/json5/json5
======
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) is a unified logical language that
replaces the need for all these data format enhancements and tools.

Definitely my new favorite language and tech, super powerful and solves a ton
of problems all at once.

It's quickly improving, and while it is immature, I think it's safe to start
building with. Docs need to be expanded once things settle in the next few
months.

